# Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle au0er den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Januar bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## peterws (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne, mit dem Biedron-Wobblerin, in Rhein/Köln und Maas/Maastricht, im Sommer, dem Hecht und Zander nachstellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

zum testen in der ostsee und bodden.mal sehen ob die gut laufen


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Würde auch gern die Wobbler ausgiebig testen! Es geht auf Zander,Hecht,Rapfen! Gewässer sind: Rhein,Lippe,Rhein-Herne-Kanal und andere Gewässer in NRW!!!!! Ein ausgiebiger Testbericht würde dann auch folgen was ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt habe von den anderen Testern!#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Da ich wieder mal nicht gewonnen habe...
Gewässer immer noch ein Randmeer in NL
Zielfisch immer noch Hecht und Zander..


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Würde auch gern die Wobbler ausgiebig testen! Es geht auf Zander,Hecht,Rapfen! Gewässer sind: Rhein,Lippe,Rhein-Herne-Kanal und andere Gewässer in NRW!!!!! Ein ausgiebiger Testbericht würde dann auch folgen was ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt habe von den anderen Testern!#d


 


UUuuups hab einen Testbericht entdeckt!#6


----------



## flori66 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würd die auch gern testen, bei uns im Hafen oder an der Oder. Hauptsächlich würde ich auf Zander probieren, aber erst wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist.


----------



## ae71 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hallo, ich würde die wobbler auch gern testen! habe alle möglichkeiten sie ausgiebig zu testen. von seen, bäche, flüsse, altrhein und rheinströme alles dabei! also noch mehr unterschiedliche gewässer kann man garnicht testen! das einzige was fehlt ist salzwasser!
ich hoffe ich gehöre zu den testern!
grüsse
toni


----------



## wallek (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auch ich werd mich mal anmelden!
Ich befische ebenfalls den Rhein sowie verschiede Baggerseen und im April werd ich (sofern ich gewinne) diese Wobbler auch in Langeland testen! Da bei mir in meiner Kunstköderkiste noch jede menge Platz ist hoffe ich das ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein werde!
Allen anderen wünsch ich viel GLÜCK!


----------



## gufipanscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Um herauszufinden was an den Dingern dran ist würd ich sie in den Flachwasserbereichen/Schilfgürteln der fränkischen Seen vom Belly aus einsetzen. Vorallem im Sommer sieht man die Räuber da stehen und lassen nahezu jeden Krawallköder außer acht.
Bin dabei.......


----------



## MuggaBadscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hi!
Ich könnte die Wobbler ab sofort in Gewässern wie Neckar, Donau und gewissen Seen testen.
Und natürlich im Angelurlaub in Finnland!!|rolleyes
Zielfisch ist hauptsächlich Hecht, bin aber auch gern auf Barsch und Forelle unterwegs!
Gruß Christian


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

würde die Wobbler auch gerne testen und zwar an meinen hausgewässern dem rhein dem nordkanal und einem großen baggersee.es geht dabei immer auf barsch,hechte,zander und forellen.


----------



## D.K. (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

moin ich werde alle Wobbler in tiefen wie auch in flachen Seen testen die Seen sind so um die 2-6 m tief ich werde auf Hecht Barsch Forelle gehen und vielleicht beißt auch ein Zander an außerdem würde ich noch am Bach angeln der an manchen stellen 30 cm tief ist und an der tiefsten 2 m dan würde ich noch an die Werre und die Weser gehen dort haben wir einen Staudamm und ein paar Natur belassene Plätze wir haben dort tiefen von 2-5 m und langsame und schnellere abschnitte ach und dan haben wir noch ein schönen Altarm wo auch schöne Hechte stehen 


ASV Löhne 4ever


----------



## welsman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Moin!
Will mich dann auch mal bewerben.
Ich würde die Wobbler an der Sechs-seen-platte,Duisburger Hafen und in der Niederlande in den dortigen Seen und Poldern testen.
Ich habe fast jedes Wochenende Zeit und gehe dann oft angeln.
Zielfische??alles was beißt bevorzugt werden aber Hecht und Zander.

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Cobi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler von Peter Biedron testen.
Ich bin seit mittlerweile 19 Jahre dem Angeln und zu 98% dem Spinnfischen verfallen.
Ich befische sehr regelmäßig 3 unterschiedliche Gewässertypen.

Ich habe eine Pachtstrecke an der Wupper einem kleinen Fluß mit einem großen Vorkommen an Forelle,Barsch und Döbel.

Nebenbei befische ich in Holland die Polder sowie die Maasplassen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Und als drittes regelmäßig befischtes Gewässer ist noch die Wuppertalsperre zu erwähnen.
Eine tiefe klare Talsperre die einen guten Bestand an Hecht und Barsch, sowie vereinzelt Zander aufweist.

Ich hoffe das ich in den Kreis der Tester aufgenommen werde.

Mit bestem Gruß und schonmal einem kräftigen Petri Heil für 2008.


Cobi


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Na da bin ich doch dabei 

Zielgewässer: Havel hoch und runter + kleine und mittelgroße Seen in und um die Schorfheide drumrum

Zielfisch: Zander + Hecht

Gruß

Rico


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde natürlich auch mal diese Wobler testen.
Fast jede Stunde meiner Freizeit bin ich mit der Spinnangel unterwegs.
Ich angle in den verschiedensten Gewässer (Sachsen-Anhalt) z.B  Saale,Mulde und den umliegenden Seen.







Bin sehr gespannt auf diese Wobler |wavey:


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Neues Jahr - neuer Versuch :q

würd auch gerne die Wobbler an Rhein und Ruhr testen.

Zielfisch Zander, Hecht, Barsch.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Vielleicht könnten mir diese Wobbler am Rhein,RHK oder Bagersee helfen meine Schneidertage zu reduzieren.#c


----------



## hecq (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Nabend!

Ich würde gerne mit dem Biedron-Wobblern an der Bigge und der Sieg auf Hecht und Barsch gehen!


----------



## H2Ofreund (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Neuer Monat und neues Jahr - also auf ein neues! Ich möchte mich auch in diesem Monat wieder bewerben und die Wobbler im Schweriner See auf Hecht und was noch so anbeißt testen. Vielleicht habe ich ja dieses mal Glück...


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
mein Hausgewässer ist der Ringköbig Fjord - aber auch einige dän. Auen, dort möchte ich mal gerne die Peter Biedron Wobbler ausprobieren.
Nun warte ich - bis die Trommel sich erneut dreht.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Balticstar (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Werde mich auch mal wieder anmelden. Testgebiet sind Neue und Alte Oder sowie See'n in MOL und BAR.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Na dann will ich mich auch mal wieder zum Testen der Wobbler bewerben, gefischt werden die Wobbler im Oberlauf des Mains (Gegend um Bamberg) und den angrenzenden Baggerseen. Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Waller und Rapfen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## alligator (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auch ich würde gern die Wobbler testen.
Zielfisch:       Hecht und Zander
Gewässer:     Elbestrom Hamburg / Goseelbe / Doveelbe
Wie:             vom Ufer oder Bellyboot


----------



## FPB (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

_moin,

ich würde die wobbler in elbe, saale und mulde sowie in verschiedenen vereinsgewässern testen können.
hecht zander und barsch freuen sich doch immer über was neues. so wie ich.
immer noch.

gruß
frank
_


----------



## Big Man (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

So neues Jahr und neues Glück.

Meine Testgewässer sind Baggerseen.


----------



## jurner2000 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte nicht so gerne mit Peter Biedron Wobblern angeln.


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

wie immer möchte ich die Wobbler auch mal testen irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen#6

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne mal in der Lahn sowie Rhein testen.
Würde danach einen ausführlichen Testbericht verfassen.

wäre ja mal gespannt ob die Köder an der Lahn meinen Illex das Wasser reichen können.

mfG


----------



## sohigh (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

Wuerde mit den Peter Biedron Wobblern und meinen Angelkollegen nach Ende der Schonzeit gern die Doveelbe und Schweriner Seen auf Hechte abklopfen.

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Blink* (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Alle Guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich drei |supergri.

Also, 

ich will mich dann auch noch mal in Feld der Bewerbenden werfen#6

Die Wobbler würden ein wundervolles Leben bei mir in der Köderbox führen und ich würde sie alle zwei Tage baden, damit sie nicht das "muffen" anfangen |rolleyes.

Sie würden auch nicht alleine sein, Sie würden in eine Intakte Familie kommen. Ich möchte allerdings vorweg sagen, dass ich sie aufjedenfall den anderen "Kindern" gegenüber [SIZE=-1]präferieren werde und öfters mit ihnen spielen werde als mit den alteingesessenen - natürlich nur für Testzwecke #d[/SIZE]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

bewerbe mich hiermit auch....

einsatzgebiet für die wobbler wären baggerseen in Nd.


gruß
stefan


----------



## leuchtturm (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Bei diesen Wobblern bin ich doch sofort dabei. 

Bei den nächsten Angelwochenenden sowohl in NL als auch in MeckPomm könnte ich ausgiebige Tests beschreiben. 

Mal schauen, ob es was wird.


----------



## Fenris (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne in einigen Baggerseen, im Kreis Paderborn, bei der "Jagd" nach großen Barschen und schönen Hechten einsetzen.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Hackersepp (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Mein Einstazgebiet der Wobbler wäre am heimischen Fluss Regen.Die Zielfischarten sind Hecht Barsch , Aitel und Schied. Ferner würde ich ihn auch in meinem Rügenurlaub auf Barsch Zander und Hecht testen.


----------



## eiswerner (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

jaaa ich möcht auch Testen, ich würde gerne mal mit denen auf Hecht Schleppen


----------



## Eurobaer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Na die Wobbler würden sich im Rhein bei Köln sicher gut machen.
Außerdem ist im Sommer Norwegen angesagt. Wenn das keine Testgebiete sind. :k


----------



## Lausitzerangler (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auch ich würde gern die Wobbler testen.

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Wels, Barsch
Gewässer: Elbe bei Dresden, Stausee Spremberg, Orlikstausee Tschechien
Wie: vom Ufer oder Ruderboot

Problem: Habe leider noch keinen Peter Biedron Wobbler !!! :q

Mfg Juri


----------



## Bier (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

so, war bei der dezemberauslosung einer der glücklichen. anschrift, name .. alles hinterlegt - hoffe die dinger kommen bald, dass ich los-testen kann! *g*


----------



## Cascadu (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

*Hallo den Dame und Herren der Firma Quantum.*
*Mitte Mai fahre ich nach Südnorwegen (Hidra). Ich habe mir vorgenommen ab und zu mal auf MeFo zu spinnen. Mir scheint das der Swanky Jack der ideale Wobbler dafür währe, auch The Original sieht nach einem erfolgreichen Köder aus.*
*Diese beiden Peter Biedron Wobbler würde ich sehr gerne auch an meinem Hausgewässer **ausprobieren. Es währe mir eine große Ehre ihre Produkte zu testen.*

*Mit freundlichen grüßen     Don Wahoo *


----------



## spin-paule (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Neues Jahr - auf ein Neues

Gerne möchte ich den 3er-Set Peter Biedron Wobbler an Kocher und Jagst auf Hecht und Großbarsch testen.

Gruß Paul


----------



## aal60 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auch, ich möchte mich auch um diese *Topp-Wobbler *bewerben.

Bis zum 14. Februar könnte man sie noch auf Hecht einsetzen, natürlich mit Multi.


----------



## hardenberg (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Bin auch wieder dabei!!!
Möchte die Biedron-Wobbler in der Elbe auf Hecht und Zander testen. Sie dürfen aber auch in allen anderen Gewässern baden.|rolleyes


----------



## Elbefischer (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte auch tester werden.:k
Beim Baitcasting in der Elbe, Altarmen, Häfen und einegen Seen und Teichen werden die Biedorn Wobbler gegen US. und Jap. Wobbler antreten müssen.
Zielfische sind Rapfen, Döbel, Zander und Essox.
Gruss Carsten#h


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mich auch sehr über die Wobbler freuen. 

Mein Zielgewässer wären große Baggerseen und der Main. Als Zielfisch habe ich mir den Zander ausgesucht, da dieser beßonders selten auf Wobbler gefangen wird. (Ein mal hat's schon geklappt/ Biedron ICEMAN 11cm ...). Natürlich bin ich ein Uferangler und könnte die Wobbler fast jedes Wochenende testen. 

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, bekommt ihr von mir einen Testbericht...

Versprochen #6


----------



## OWendtland (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!

Testgebiet wird die Glomma in Norwegen bei Sarpsborg,
die wir mit 3 Mann Ende Juni 14 Tage beangeln.
Zielfisch ist vor allem Hecht, Barsch und eventuell Zander.

Gewöhnlich angel ich in unseren 4 Vereinsgewässern -
alles stillgelegte Kiesteiche Nahe Bielefeld und der Werre,
einem kleineren Fluss der überwiegend mit Forellen besetzt ist.

Oliver


----------



## Würmchesbader (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler von Peter Biedron gerne einma testen.
Ich angel nun seit mittlerweile 34 Jahren. 

Testen möchte ich die Wobbler gerne einmal an zwei unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen.

Zuerst einmal wäre da das kleine Flüsschen Ill zu nennen, indem jede Raubfischart Europas vertreten sein dürfte.
Die Ill befindet sich in Frankreich und ist ein relativ flaches Gewässer indem vor allem Oberflächenwobbler hervorragend zum Einsatz kommen können. Aber da es auch einige tiefere Bereiche gibt, besteht die Möglichkeit auch sinkende Wobbler zu testen.

Auch am Rhein und an der Schwarzbachtalsperre könnten die Wobbler einmal zu Einsatz kommen.

Ich hoffe das ich in den erlesenen Kreis der Tester aufgenommen werde.

Mit bestem Gruß und schonmal einem kräftigen Petri Heil für 2008.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!
Würde mit den Wobblern gern mal werfender Weise in den Niederlanden den Zandern und Hechten in Maas und Ijssel nachstellen. Verfüge ebenfalls über einige Erfahrung im Schleppfischen mit Wobblern. Wäre sehr interessiert, da mich die theoretische Überlegung das sich ein verletzter Fisch dezent und unauffällig verhält um nicht zur Beute zu werden reizt und ob sie praktisch umsetzbar ist. Mit freundlichem Gruß und Petri Heil Walleyehunter 69!#h#6


----------



## Reddevelx (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde gerne einige kleine Modelle der Wobblerserie Testen.
Mein Zielfisch ist dabei rein der Barsch in kleinen Bächen und Flüssen wie die Alb bei Karlsruhe, oder die Ohre und Ehle bei Magdeburg.Dort könnten die Köder dann auch bei mittlerer bis schneller Stömung ihre Tauglichkeit beweisen . Gerade an diesen wechselhaften Gewässern mit schnellströmenden flachen(20-50cm) und dann wieder fast stehenden tieferen Bereichen(1-1,5m) gibt es wenig Köder die noch eine aktzeptables Laufverhalten an den Tag legen und damit zurecht kommen. Ständige Köderwechsel sind leider die Regel..
Desweitern befische ich hin und wieder die Hafenbecken in Karlsruhe und Magdeburg immer auf der Suche nach einigen der gestreiften Räuber.


Das 2te Einsatzgebiet für die kleinen Wobbler währe der Rhein und die Elbe auf Rapfen.. Dort müssen die Wobbler wieder mit starker bis stärkster Stömung fertig werden um die garnicht mal so einfach zu erbeutenden higspeed Räuber an den Haken zu bekommen.
Was mich weniger interesiert sind Zander und Hecht, deshalb würde ich mich gerne für eine kleine Serie bis maximal 7cm in dauf die Liste der Bewerber aufnehmen lassen..


----------



## prophet12 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Testgebiet wird der Nordostseekanal sein.
Aber auch die Mecklenburgische Seeenplatte.


----------



## redlizard (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich angele so oft es geht am Rhein bei Köln/bonn, in der unteren Sieg und ein paar mal im jahr in Nord Holland.
Zielfische sind: Rapfen, Zander, Barsch und natürlich Hecht.


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

So melde mich such mal wieder zur verlosung an einsatzgebiet sind 4 Vereinsgewässer so wie der Möhnesee...


----------



## Laszczyk (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo da ich leidenschaftlicher Schleppangler mit nun bereits 40jähriger Erfahrung im Angeln bin, würde ich die Wobbler gerne Testen. Meine Angelgewässer ist die 6 Seen Platte in Duisburg, mehrere Baggerseemit einer Teife von bis zu 20 m . Würde gerne damit einen schönen Hecht und einen Zander  überlisten. Angeln gehe ich das ganze Jahr über und ca. 1-2mal die Woche.


Einen Testbericht berkommt ihr natürlich unverzüglich zurück.


----------



## Goggo (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde mit dem Wobbler gerne meinen ersten Hecht oder Zander fangen, da ich gerade erst die Fischerprüfung gemacht habe. Gewässer sind die Ems und der Dortmnd-Ems-Kanal.


----------



## Hooked (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich auch!
Befische die
Ruhrgebietskanäle; Lippe; Ruhr; den Rhein, sowie einige Seen und Reviere im Um-(Aus-)land.
Das es auf Räuber geht, brauche ich ja wohl nicht anführen...


----------



## crocodile (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

bin auch wieder dabei,

es geht an verschiedene seen, kanäle und lippe in nrw und niedersachsen, geschleppt wird in schweden, geworfen an der peene. geplant sind dieses jahr auch einige touren nach holland.

zielfische: alles was raubt...


----------



## Discocvw (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hauptsächlich auf zander in der Elbe testen ist am besten !


----------



## Matthias_05 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo, ich würde die Wobbler sehr gern mal in der Elbe bei Magdeburg, in der Saale bei Calbe und in der Bode testen.
Ich hab schon sehr viel über sie gelesen und würde sie gerne einmal selber ausprobieren.

MFG Matthias


----------



## Forellenbiss (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
die Wobbler kämen mir gerade recht. Ich würde diese am Lech testen. Jedes Jahr werden hier Hechte mit deutlich über einem Meter gefangen. Da ich meist nicht alleine unterwegs bin, ließen sich auch gute Vergleiche zu Gummifisch und Blinker/Spinner anstellen.
Also: let´s Test!

Petri Heil 
Forellenbiss


----------



## fiskes (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo
würde die Wobbler auch gerne probieren. Rhein und Altarme sowie Hafen Speyer.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Angelkönig (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Guten Tag 
Ich würde die Wobler auch gerne mal an der Maas und an der Weser so wie auf der Ostsee ausprobieren.
Vile Grüße und Petri Heil Jürgen


----------



## svenskepilk (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Würde die Wobbler gerne mal beim Schleppangeln (Schweben und tiefenschleppen) Auf große Seeforellen am Bodensee ausprobieren.
Ich gehe momentan jeden Tag wenn es das Wetter erlaubt.

#Gruß
Svenskepilk


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hi 

ich würd sie gern zu saisonbeginn am wallersee auf hecht einsetzen (geschleppt und geworfen)

lg


----------



## Kössi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hi, möchte mich ein weiteres mal als Tester anbieten!


----------



## ewald 2104 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Gerne hätte ich den Peter Biedron Wobbler nach der Schonzeit in unserem Vereinsgewässer probiert. Das Gewässer ist ziemlich flach, deshalb machen die unterschiedlichen Einhängeösen Sinn.


----------



## Rucce (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde die Wobbler neben unseren Hausgewässern (See, Main) auch im schwedischen Schärengarten ausgiebig testen. Also würden viele Einsatzgebiete abgedeckt und ich wäre sehr auf den Vergleich mit Gummifischen, Spinnern, Blinkern etc. gespannt.


----------



## Master Hecht (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

ich würde dir wobbler in der ems auf barsch,hecht,forelle und Döbel testen, im vereinsteich kommen dann noch zander zu den fischen.


----------



## Rossi1983 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wobbler was ist das?
Schickt mir mal welche das ich weiss was das ist ;-).

Gruß


----------



## aesche100 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!

Möchte die Wobbler gerne im Fluß auf Meerforelle testen.


----------



## Spinner23 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Diese Wobbler sehen mir ganz danach aus als könne man damit die Hechte in den teilweise stark beangelten Gewässer der Bodden überlisten, da sie diese Köder wohl  selten zu Gesicht bekommen. Es kribbelt mir schon jetzt in den Fingern sie aus zu probieren. Auch kann ich mir vorstellen damit mal die Ostsee unsicher zu machen, um Dorsche aber auch Mefos an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## zesch (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

ich hätte gerne das Dekor + Model das Zander ab 70cm fängt 
und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt und fängt 

usw.

also Peter 



Gruß

zesch


----------



## forelle03 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte auch mit machen. Würde die Teile in verschiedenen Baggerseen und in der Lippe testen

                                                    mfg
                                                   Michael


----------



## robi_N (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich will auch was testen! An der Saar! Heute hab ich mir meinen Jahresschein gekauft und ich hab schon den Kalender voll mit tollen treffen in ganz Deutschland. Mit dem Reisenden werde ich dieses Jahr alles an dagewesenen Kilometern für Angelreisen übertrumpfen. Ausserdem werden wir den Vereinsweiher leer machen und ich werde mir die Wochenenden an der Saar und zuhause an Rhein und Ruhr um die Ohren schlagen.
Also her mit den Testsachen..... 

LG der robi_N


----------



## Oinkoink (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!
Auch ich möchte diese Wobbler sehr gerne testen, insbesondere auf Hecht und Barsch im Biggesee, eventuell auch auf Seeforelle und Zander!
Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## loki73 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

moin

als tester würde ich mich auch sehr gerne anbieten. ich habe hier 2 baggerseen vor ort.


----------



## Dr. Angel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Testen? Fangen? Berichten?
Na klar…wer sagt da nein….wer denkt bei dem Anblick der Wobbler nicht schon an Hecht und Co.??? Also mein erster Gedanke beim Anblick des „The Original“ war: HECHTALARM!!!

Wenn ich die Chance bekomme und die Wobbler testen darf, bekommen sie folgende Einsatzgebiete:

- Sportpark Wedau
- Duisburger Häfen
- Niederrhein (bei Niedrigwasser, denn sie sind zu schade zum abreißen)
- Vereinsgewässer Nr. 2, Baggersee von ca. 60ha 

Berichterstattung wird garantiert, denn ich prophezeie schon jetzt sehr gute Erfolge und große Augen beim lesen des Berichtes….:q

Gruß Timo


----------



## flexxxone (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Testen, Be(r)ichten, evtl. Fangen...

würde es bei mir wohl eher heißen...
Auch wenn ich so ziemlich alles versenke und Hänger sogar auf spiegelglattem Boden bei mir an der Tagesordnung sind, würde ich die Wobblinge gern mal testen.

Im Mai geht's auf die Ostsee.
Ansonsten natürlich hier im Günzburger Großraum, Donau oder verschiedene Weiher.

Und nachdem ich heute Geburtstag hab... 

(man kann's ja mal versuchen)

Servus und Petri!
flexxxone


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auf ein neues:

Einsatz: 
Wann: Immer wenn es geht und es geht irgendwie immer ...

Wo: Isar, Amper: also in Fließgewässer mit unterschiedlichen Strukturen wie Tiefen und auch von sehr starker Strömung bis hin zu Stillwasserzonen 
... zur ihrer Erholung dürfen die Wobbler natürlich dann auch mal in natürlichen See und in Kiesgruben ...

Auf wen: Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander, mal sehen ob die eine 
nun habe ich auch eine Flußstrecke mit Rapfen ...


----------



## d0ni (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich schließ mich mal an x)

Ich möcht auch gerne Testen xD
Angeln würde ich damit in der Naab auf Hecht oder Zander

Gruß
doni x)


----------



## aal60 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

@Flexxone


Na dann Alles GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG  |schild-g|laola:|laola:


----------



## Jschleusi (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch wieder für diese Testaktion.

Ich möchte die neuen Modelle kennen lernen, da sie auf den ersten Blick einen guten Eindruck machen und ich diesen Eindurck gerne bestätigt haben möchte 

Fischen werde ich damit in einigen Baggerseen der Umgebung sowie in Oker und Mittellandkanal sooft es die Zeit zulässt. Zielfische werden sein Hecht, Barsch und Zander.


----------



## duc996freak (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo

Mein erster ging direkt beim ersten Angeln für immer baden (hat dem anscheinen sehr gut im Wasser gefallen), mein zweiter hat schon mehrfach für Fischkontakt gesorgt allerding hat er die Fische immer wieder losgelassen, wahrscheinlich hat der Wobbler eine automatische "ist zu klein den lass ich drin" Funktion, daher bewerbe ich mich hiermit für die Wobbler aber bitte lasst die Untermaßautomatik diesmal weg.
Einsatzgebiet sind 3 Seen und die Ems.

mfg Markus


----------



## Süerländer (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo Boardies,

ich würde die Wobbler am Biggesee ausgiebig testen und vor allem Hechte ärgern.

Gruß Süerländer


----------



## Fiefie (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde diese Wobbler auch gerne bi uns im Vereingewässer auf Hecht und zander sowie in der Jeetze und der Elbe auf Hecht Zander & Rapfen ausgiebig testen. Ich und mein Sohn sind min. 2 mal die Woche bei Wind und Wetter angeln und würden uns daher sehr freuen einen Testbericht für alle Members schreiben zu dürfen.
Gruß Steven #h


----------



## Baifisch (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
will auch mal testen.

Hecht, Zander an kleineren Weihern.


----------



## matze-dixi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Testen, testen im Plöner See oder in Kieler Wittensee


----------



## milhouse (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde auch gern ein solches Wobblerset gewinnen. Würde die hoffentlich fängigen Köder an Rhein und Sieg bei Bonn testen und evtl. auch kleinere Seen im Westerwald beanglen. Zielfisch wäre besonders der Zander. Wobei alle anderen die beisen auch herzlich Willkommen sind.


----------



## Schnuffelbaer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wobbler testen,
aber immer doch.Ich angle Ausschließlich in Binnengewässern.
WO: Großer Alpsee bei Immenstadt, Weißensee bei Füssen
und am Alatsee auch bei Füssen.
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander und Barsche.
Wann:2-3mal die Woche nach ende der Schonzeit, die noch so lange dauert.


----------



## Helmut Hunter (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Petri und Hallo
Würde gerne ein paar Wobbler gewinnen. 
Würde damit zugerne den Hechten und Zandern nachstellen. An der Ruhr in Steele oder in den Grachten von Holland an der Lippe und in machen Seen !
Ach ein paar Bilder gibt es auf Hunterz.de
Hoffentlich fällt das Los gut

Petri Dank
Helmut Hunter


----------



## uyanbekardes (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Anglerboard-Team,
ich interessiere mich für die Jahres-Aktion "Peter-Biedron-Wobbler".

Ich befischein  Hamburg die Elbe und Forellenseen wie in Schenefeldmit  mit der Spinnrute.
Zielfische sind Zander,Barsch und Forelle, wobei ich gewässerbedingt auch andere Fischearten Befische wie Hecht.
Ich würde mich freuen, Teil dieser Aktion zu sein und bin gerne bereit,

von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Peter-Biedron-Wobblern zu berichten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

I&Q&S


----------



## fiskes (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo
Ein herzliches Dankeschön auch an das Team Anglerboard, daß es möglich machte. Habe heute meine Wobbler erhalten. Sehr schöne Köder. Werde nun ausgiebig testen.
Gruß Robert


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Januar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

So! 

Heute sind auch meine Wobbler gekommen ... 

Schade, dass der Hecht grad geschont ist...

Ein Testbericht folgt dann entsprechend zeitnah.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle den edlen Sponsoren 

Gruß

wolkenkrieger


----------

